# Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

Anyone familar with the front and rear suspension assemblies? Care to recommend any bag over strut setups? I just want to know if any quality bolt-on bag over strut setups exist. I don't need it to lay frame or anything... just looking to eliminate some wheel gap.
I guess bag over coil would work, but I'd rather just swap out the stock suspension for an air strut.
Also, anybody know if a Cayenne has ever been bagged? I'm not looking for the factory air suspension with a lowering module. I want to see if anyone has really laid one out.
Some stuff I've found... not sure I trust it though...
http://www.streetbeatcustoms.c...hocks/
Maybe something like this from SD.com. Not sure what mounting options though.
http://www.suicidedoors.com/ca...style
p4c











_Modified by hellaSmoked at 7:39 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup (hellaSmoked)*

i would try talking to these guys see if they could come up with something for you.
they have a lot of SUV setups.
http://www.arnottindustries.com/
http://www.arnottairsuspension...d=120



_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:55 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup (Rat4Life)*

AS far as i know. only KW V3s are the only option for coils for Cayenne's, which are like $2000 or somethign crazy. 
I'm thinking fro front it cant be too hard get some struts and get some aerosport bags and go from there. 
This seems like a Audi/Passat suspension w/ Upper control arms and such, same problems they run into when going too low is gonna be the upper control arm hitting the top of the fender well/engine bay. 
For the rear i cant see too much. 
How different is a Cayenne suspension from a Touareg? Cause there is a couple of Touareg's on air, I think 1 is by Universal IIRC.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i would try talking to these guys see if they could come up with something for you.
they have a lot of SUV setups.
http://www.arnottindustries.com/
http://www.arnottairsuspension...d=120
_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:55 PM 8-5-2009_

Thanks. I'll give them a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah Santi, the KW's are all I've seen as well. The front reminded me of the audi front suspension too w/ the upper control arms and such.
I want to say the touareg suspension would be very similar, if not exactly the same, because VW played a large role in the design of the cayenne. I hadn't thought to check out touaregs...



_Modified by hellaSmoked at 9:00 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup (hellaSmoked)*

start with comparing touaregs, and from there look stuff available for them. 
Anything i can help just let me know.. And if you're serious about going through with this i'll find one locally and look at the suspension a bit more up close to get a better idea. 
Or bring it to me for a little bit








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_start with comparing touaregs, and from there look stuff available for them. 
Anything i can help just let me know.. And if you're serious about going through with this i'll find one locally and look at the suspension a bit more up close to get a better idea. 
Or bring it to me for a little bit








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah that sounds like a plan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
haha, it's my mom's car. Not sure just how serious she is yet, but she has always complained about how much she hates the wheel gap so I suggested air... 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Yeah that sounds like a plan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
haha, it's my mom's car. Not sure just how serious she is yet, but she has always complained about how much she hates the wheel gap so I suggested air... 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahah another VW mom on switches. HellzYeah


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
hahah another VW mom on switches. HellzYeah 

Yeah dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I was just checking out the touareg forum... turns out theres already a thread about touareg vs. cayenne air suspension.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Yeah dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I was just checking out the touareg forum... turns out theres already a thread about touareg vs. cayenne air suspension.









post it up in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , at least any relevant info. its good stuff to have around.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Strut Setup (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
post it up in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , at least any relevant info. its good stuff to have around. 


Yeah I will if/when any good info gets posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, just came across these...




















_Modified by hellaSmoked at 10:00 AM 8-8-2009_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Those are some crazy looking struts...


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

The Cayenne picture is a fake !
And be sure not to choose HPS "Premium", the quality sucks ...
Bagyard has also Struts for the Cayenne !
Just ask Andrew from OpenRoad Tuning !
He will help you ! Bagyard would be best choice because of safety and damper characteristics of Bilstein parts !


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (low_quattro)*

Bagyard makes struts for the Cayenne? I will be looking into that for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Judging from these pics, the front setup looks identical.
http://web.me.com/airtahoe/Tou...ml#10


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 11:51 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

if the toureg and the cayenne are the same then we have a kit for you as well and you'll probably save yourself some money

http://universalairsuspension....id=18


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_if the toureg and the cayenne are the same then we have a kit for you as well and you'll probably save yourself some money

http://universalairsuspension....id=18 

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What is the price of those struts? Couldn't find it listed on your site.


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 10:03 AM 8-8-2009_


----------

